# rooted wireless tether



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I've rooted and installed both wireless tether for root and barnacle and neither are working. Is there something I need to do with my charge to make it work?


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

My error is nat could not set mtu. Any fix for that?


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

go here http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/ then go to downloads..then search all and select this one wifi_tether_v3_0-pre12.apk it works perfect ...for me anyways and a few others I know


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

I had to clear the cache on WiFi teTher and did a permissions and of stRted working

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacore (Aug 26, 2011)

Wifi tether just straight doesn't work for me, and Barnacle only works the first time I turn it on, but not after. I've been using OpenGarden's wifi tether for a while now with no problems though. Verizon tries to enforce their wifi charge, but I don't think they can tell unless they see one of their data connections NATted(how routers behave in order to let multiple people use the same modem), and I've only ever used the computer OR the phone, so it would just look like one user using one connection. Most I've been told they don't even bother checking if you keep your data low, which I do... Would be interesting if someone reported getting caught right after letting more then one person use it at once...


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Every WiFi tether app I've tried gives me errors. They seem to be working decently now but I do get local only and other connection issues sometimes. I'll keep tinkering with it and see if I can work the problems out.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

wifi_tether_v3_1-beta2.apk http://www.mediafire.com/?4ps4xc40s0tq8uu to download it. After opening up the application, do not turn it on. Hit the menu button, go into settings, go to Change Device-Profile, select Samsung Fascinate. Enjoy wireless tether. I have had 6 devices running on my tether and not been caught. I don't do that very often ... but I have done it. By the way, I root phones as a side business, and this tether app has worked on EVERY phone I have rooted.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> wifi_tether_v3_1-beta2.apk http://www.mediafire.com/?4ps4xc40s0tq8uu to download it. After opening up the application, do not turn it on. Hit the menu button, go into settings, go to Change Device-Profile, select Samsung Fascinate. Enjoy wireless tether. I have had 6 devices running on my tether and not been caught. I don't do that very often ... but I have done it. By the way, I root phones as a side business, and this tether app has worked on EVERY phone I have rooted.


This worked. Thanks!


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Try opengarden been using that and it works great simple UI to figure out too


----------

